# Done deal - pack it up !!!!



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Its all over for us southeast massachusetts contractors! You can put me on record for making the call on 2 25 10. Revenues for us down by 50% compared to last winter! Oh well, there's always next winter correct?


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

We better have an awesome summer after all this.


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

i bet we maybe get one more plow-able storm hear in Minnesota so i say bring on spring for mowing


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

I dunno, Sunday nights forecast is one to watch.


----------



## BuffaloJoe (Oct 20, 2009)

Maybe the Federal Government will bail you out. It seems to be a pattern now.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

That blows...

March is my snowiest month, but am looking forward to grass growing again.


----------



## Jim Karns (Nov 26, 2007)

What-
You think you're alone in this pal...??? Here in S.W. Ct - nothing....I theorise that Connecticut sucks so bad, we can't even get a snowstorm to hit. Almost every storm either goes North or South of us. This crap has been going on all winter long. I'm sitting at home - ready to go .....what do we have? Rain. And the bozo weather guessers should be *fired*....They are inept, and they are clueless..... The guy on channel 3 (today - Thursday) was current giving snowfall totals THRU WEDNESDAY! WTF! These bafoons can't even get the day right.......:realmad:


----------



## bru z71 (May 10, 2009)

i am about to pack it in my self payed my brand new plow off this yr was hoppin for better but theres alllways next yr


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

i'm sorry to hear that you guys didn't get much snow. we've been there before in mid ohio. this year we had record snowfalls though.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

This winter was not a complete dud, we had some snow. 1993 was the worst winter i have ever worked, we mounted up once to push 3" of slush, that was it! Three years later (1996) we got 112". You just never know what winter will bring, snow can make you or break you.


----------



## FisherVMan (Jan 5, 2010)

Well its an emotional roller coaster.................. Last year we had 207" and every other storm was 18-24" now this year it started out ok till Jan 15 and then it just flat lined ................. I think we have had like 40" all year. March can be a big month for us but it never lasts and this year the ground is already unfrozen; so its going to be interesting to say the least. We are going to be down around 60% this year from the looks . A normal year here is like 120" so last year got us spoilt! But 40" that just is a tease!


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

60 degrees here today, plows getting washdown, fluid film bath, and going into semi storage monday.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

lawn king;1018423 said:


> This winter was not a complete dud, we had some snow. 1993 was the worst winter i have ever worked, we mounted up once to push 3" of slush, that was it! Three years later (1996) we got 112". You just never know what winter will bring, snow can make you or break you.


Thats crazy cause we had record breaking snowfall and I stayed busy almost all winter. The last time we had a winter like this year was 1993!


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Pittsburgh & boston are quite a distance apart, its not unusual for us to have very different winters.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

lawn king;1022702 said:


> Pittsburgh & boston are quite a distance apart, its not unusual for us to have very different winters.


Oh yes I know you guys usually always get more, I just found it odd that our 2 busiest snow seasons were your 2 slowest


----------



## Snow-Con (Nov 10, 2008)

deere615;1022809 said:


> Oh yes I know you guys usually always get more, I just found it odd that our 2 busiest snow seasons were your 2 slowest


Why? It's logical. When the jet stream stays further south you guys get snow. When it's more normal, it comes north, you don't see as much snow, but we get it up here.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Snow-Con;1022842 said:


> Why? It's logical. When the jet stream stays further south you guys get snow. When it's more normal, it comes north, you don't see as much snow, but we get it up here.


I guess so hopefully the jet stream stays south next winter also


----------



## snowdreaming (Feb 13, 2010)

I want to sue a cloud.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

deere615;1022809 said:


> Oh yes I know you guys usually always get more, I just found it odd that our 2 busiest snow seasons were your 2 slowest


That being the case, i hope you are very slow next winter.


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

Very slow here this winter, Putting summer tires on today maybe this will get it to snow, but I am not going to hold my breath.


----------



## FisherVMan (Jan 5, 2010)

Got an old fella here in town that is almost 90 that has kept records that his mom started before the turn of the century and when I asked him a few weeks ago if it had ever been this many days since it snowed here in the winter he told me that it had gone for 42 days once;since she kept records that starting in Janurary. So as of then, we hadnt got there yet, So I guess this happens, from time to time. I have NEVER seen such open a winter here, in my lifetime. Or as mild .............. more like N Carolina weather here most of the winter; and so odd that it comes right after last years tough 207" of snow ???? Seams to have gone from one extreame to the other???? As for cold weather there is NO QUESTION regardless of snowfall amounts; it is no where near as cold here for long periods of time; as it was when I was a kid . It was very common here in the 1960's-70s for us to get 20-40 below zero for weeks at a time; and people used to comment that during cold weather that if the thermometer "got above ZERO during the daytime!" 
Now if we got 20 below for 2-3 days; its about it; so I dont know about Al Gore; or any of that; but it is NOT as cold as it used to be . An 83 year old lady told me Sat nite that she has daffodils trying to poke out since the last few days of Feburary and that was 3 weeks earlier than she has EVER seen that here???? All the men working in the woods here claim they never saw so little frost in the ground; and it has been gone compleatly for a few weeks??? How bazaar????


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

My sister lives in waterbury vermont, she told me last week it was one of their worst winters ever snow fall wise. Im happy for the southern guys, they get screwed every winter so they were due for the mother load. I just hope a traditional new england winter comes our way for 2010!


----------

